# Its not actually a van... 😂



## Deleted member 90908 (May 16, 2021)

I rebuilt and converted my old trailer last year. Living in it full time.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (May 16, 2021)

Any more pics ?


----------



## GreggBear (May 16, 2021)

Looks great, bet its a bit cosy inside .....


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 16, 2021)

Wow! Seriously?

Look like you've got a little multi-fuel or woodburner in there. 

Definitely inside pics please


----------



## n brown (May 16, 2021)

that should generate a few  puns ! looking forward to more pics


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 16, 2021)

Yeah, maybe he's just horsing around?


----------



## The laird (May 16, 2021)

More pics p,ease before the nagging starts
did you have a lot of HANDS to rejuvenate the home


----------



## Scotia (May 16, 2021)

That's nae very big.


----------



## trevskoda (May 16, 2021)

Horses for courses. just for you Mr BROWN.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 16, 2021)

Scotia said:


> That's nae very big.



Your powers of observation are remarkable, Sam  

Edit: and my brain speed leaves an awful lot to be desired!  

Way too sharp for me


----------



## trevskoda (May 16, 2021)

Tardus springs to mind.


----------



## trixie88 (May 16, 2021)

nowt much to go wrong with that now..is there......just the job........


----------



## FireFox (Jun 18, 2021)

Wow, looks pretty sweet, certainly wasn't expecting that.


----------



## alcam (Jun 18, 2021)

RebbyJ said:


> I rebuilt and converted my old trailer last year. Living in it full time.
> View attachment 97623


If you turn over in bed at night you would change address


----------



## Dezi (Jun 19, 2021)

Do you tow it behind a vehicle or have you gone environmentally friendly and just use

1 horse power ?

Dezi


----------



## izwozral (Jun 19, 2021)

How many hands high is it?


----------



## tidewatcher (Jun 19, 2021)

OK here we go...

Has it got a door or do you have to bale out?
Only room for one so nobody to nag you..
If the fire smokes a bit you could end up a little hoarse..
Is there a loo or would getting the trots be a problem?
Is it your mane residence?

........taxi....


----------



## Deleted member 90908 (Jun 21, 2021)

Its a build still in progress when Im able. Stripped and rebuilt most of it as wall were rotten through and leaked all over (a nightmare to seal). Totally new to it all, a mate showed me how to weld and I turned the front ramp into a door (with a hatch) and side window. Also rebuilt the double back doors into a single hatch style. Wasn't my first choice of residence originally (it was all I had) but I've learned a lot and its got major positives over other vehicles.


----------



## witzend (Jun 21, 2021)

RebbyJ said:


> I turned the front ramp into a door (with a hatch) and side window.


Like a Stable door


----------



## Red Dwarf (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks good to me, I’m liking the natural wood overhead storage.


----------



## GreggBear (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks great, functional & neat. I like the rustic looking overhead storage too...


----------



## Tookey (Jun 21, 2021)

Some horse brass's would look great to compliment the rustic feel, you can pick them up for 50p/£1 each


----------



## Robmac (Jun 21, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Stu2 (Jun 23, 2021)

Good on you. Theres decent space and headroom in those boxes and easy to tow.


----------



## r4dent (Jun 23, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Tardus springs to mind.



Tardis not Tardus 
Time And Relative Dimension In Space.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 23, 2021)

Its nay too bad looking  but it wont be a night Mare to park


----------



## Robmac (Jun 23, 2021)

Just looking at your gas stove. (they are great by the way as you will know).

Is the steel plate on top of it a wind shield?


----------



## Deleted member 90908 (Jul 16, 2021)

witzend said:


> Like a Stable door


Hello, nope, a hatch like this. Stops people walking in thinking it's a burger bar


----------



## GreggBear (Jul 16, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Some horse brass's would look great to compliment the rustic feel, you can pick them up for 50p/£1 each


Got horse brasses in mine, love em....


----------



## Deleted member 90908 (Jul 16, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Just looking at your gas stove. (they are great by the way as you will know).
> 
> Is the steel plate on top of it a wind shield?


Yes it is. It also concentrates heat around kettle/pot on the wood stove top for boiling water faster.


----------



## Deleted member 90908 (Jul 16, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> Got horse brasses in mine, love em....


I love them too, had them on family home wall when a kid


----------



## colinm (Jul 16, 2021)

My BiL has something very similar that he goes to steam engine rallies in, his storage is made from old chitting trays and suchlike. He kept the door as a drop down ramp, the idea of a side hinged door looks a lot better to me.


----------



## GreggBear (Jul 16, 2021)

RebbyJ said:


> I love them too, had them on family home wall when a kid


Think that's why my bus is how it is, dark mahogany & horse brasses take me back to my childhood. Happier, simpler times.....


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 6, 2021)

Looking great, fantastic solution.


----------

